# Daisy's first 2 days



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Again Everyone,

So i wanted to let you all know how we were getting on with Daisy. I wanted to post about our experiences good and bad, as from experience its extremely useful to read when you are just settting out on the puppy experience. Last night this forum was a life saver and other peoples panicing posts made realise i was not alone... So here are our experiences i hope someone finds comfort in this post when they really need it. 

So Day 1 (Friday) 
We went to the breeder to pick up Daisy and said a swift goodbye as to beat the Friday traffic... On the journey home i was a nervous wreck... wondering how she was coping... the journey was around 1 hour and when we arrived home we saw that she had been sick twice in the car. I hoped this was just due to nervousness. We picked her out of the car and she was shaking all over... i felt like a evil person taking her away from everything she knew. When we got in the house we took her straight into the kitchen and something amazing happened.... she wagged her tail!!! RELIEF  She then of needed a wee which we just about managed to catch and she had her first wee outside. For the rest of the evening we played... it was so much fun and she seemed to relax in the house well. She napped a few times and had a couple of accidents in the house but all in all it was a lovely first night. That evening we placed her in her crate and went to bed... NOT A PEEP!  

Day 2 
So we woke up at around 6:30 to the sound of Daisy whining.. we went down stairs and she was so excited to see us. We took her straight outside and she was not sure if to say hello or wee... so she just did both at the same time. The rest of the day was full of fun... naps... food. She was not eating as much as i would have liked but not enough to worry me. She loved playing in the garden but my goodness does she love eating grass... NAUGHTY DAISY! One slightly annoying thing is that she did not use the crate to nap in during the day... i was really hoping she would use the crate as safe haven however this was not to be. I think are rugs must be far to comfy. 
We tried walking around the garden with the lead on... this did not go so well. She kept refusing to walk until ham (her favourite treat so far) got involved and then she walked well. 
All was well UNITIL Callum my partner left for a works night out... Daisy knew something was not right. Sh played up all night. She whined when i was in the same room. She was naughty... and what seemed hyper. I felt uneasy all evening (maybe she could sense that i was nervous). I then needed a wee... what to do?? I carried her into the crate and praised her when she was sat in it... i then left to go to the loo and then i heard it... the CRY! it broke my heart I felt that i had made a massive mistake. 
What if she now hates the crate?
What if i had reversed the great night sleep she had last night?
I waited till there was a break in the crying and walked back into the kitchen... i then carried on doing other things before then letting her out and ignoring her (i hoped that she would associate the create with treats and praise and outside as boring). I then tried several more times to get her in the crate with different outcomes. 
I suddenly realised how hard this was actually going to be. 
When Callum came home i burst into tears. I hated it what if i had ruined our puppy. I know it seemed silly but i felt like i had bitten of more that i could chew. We place Daisy in the crate and went upstairs to bed... CRIES!! I had made our puppy scared of being left alone in the crate. I was so confused why she had done so well on the first night and then tonight she was crying. It lasted 30 mins... the longest 30 mins ever!! thankfully there was silence and at 7:11 i woke up to silence. 

Today... We came down and took her straight outside and she wee'd slightly more controllably this time... PHEW she seemed to be ok. We played... she has breakfast... which she did not eat much of... and now its nap time. 

Its been a whirlwind couple of days and its really hard work. I am just waiting patiently for thing to get a little easier. We have been a little slack with training the last two days as we wanted her to settle in... but i think its now time for a real crack down on... house training... biting... getting her used to the crate...

I am really sorry for the long post however reading something similar to this really helped me CHILL last night just knowing that other people are going through the same things really helped. 

A couple of questions... 

Does anyone else's Cockapoo not really bothered about beds? Daisy has two really comfy beds which i am temped to sleep in... she is just not bothered by them... we are trying to encourage her on them and she lays there for a couple of mins then goes back to the rug... weird. 

Anyone got any idea's of how we can get her using the crate as a safe place to nap?

Hope this helps...


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

With the crying in the crate on the 2nd night, this is very common. The first night, they are so pooped from arriving at their new home, exploring and playing that they physically don't have the energy to cry - the second night is often worse as they have had a little time to settle in and are ready to test you! She doesn't necessarily hate the crate, she would probably cry if she was left anywhere alone (kitchen, utility etc.) 

Can't offer advice on napping in the crate as Tilly would not sleep if she was on somebody's lap when she was a puppy and crate napping has never happened!

Sounds like a very normal 2 days - I cried loads too, I even lost 10lb through worrying. I have often thought about marketing it: 'the puppy diet'

You're doing great - it'll be over before you know it! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds all very normal and as if you are doing just fine, I spent months trying SO hard to do everything right that I now worry that I mucked him up by trying too hard and not being more chilled about everything! when I say mucked him up I only mean that he does have a bit of separation anxiety and barks at every outdoor noise, but actually he is pretty perfect in every other way, so I've not done such a bad job after all! I think it is a bit like having a baby, it doesn't matter how much you read and feel you are prepared you cannot prepare yourself for the jumble of emotions you will feel. I expect it is a bit too warm for snuggling in a bed anyway at the moment. Dudley will just lay on the floor wherever I am and only uses his bed when I sit on the sofa in the evening which his bed is next to (and as a small puppy he just used to attack it anyway!), he never went into the crate by choice until nearly a year old, but accepted it when I put him in after the first couple of nights. when she feels more at home you may find the biting is the worse issue as that is how she will want to play, there is plenty of threads on that subject! but it really all sounds fine, don't worry!


----------



## Diamondgal (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you posting such an honest thread. We are picking up our puppy on Wednesday and I'm terrified about doing something wrong. But it's reassuring that you've all gone through similar things and it will be fine. Here's to all the new puppy mums! :twothumbs:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All sounds like normal puppy, it is hard work, but don't beat yourself up.... You do what suites you and your situation, dont feel guilty, if it feels right then it must be . You've researched 'what to do' you've got a basic guideline , so use it as a guide but do what you feel suites you. Try to chill and try to enjoy, they aren't going to do what you want over night, they're just babies and need time to learn.... And they will, but don't expect too much of your pup or yourself .... And it's also normal to think what have I done? And I dont think I can do this ....... So looking forward to you reading your post in a few weeks time , you'll be in a different place... Thanks for posting there are loads of new puppies coming up xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree this sounds like normal puppy behaviour. Molly would scream her hed off if I left her alone in her gated area. At first it freaked me out but then I would ignore her (it was hard) until she would be quiet and only then would I go get her.

As for the crate I had molly's in the bedroom so at night if she cried I would put my finger in and she would lick it and quiet down. She knew she wasn't alone. It is hard at first but just be patient with yourself. No one is perfect and there are no "perfect rules" to raising your puppy. Just do what works for you and don't worry about wrecking your puppy cause you are learning so don't be so hard on yourself.

Enjoy your puppy and relax and it will be a lot more fun!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You are doing brilliantly  
The first couple of weeks are such a rollercoaster of emotions and it is so easy to end up feeling emotionally and physically exhausted... just keep breathing, it does get much easier quite quickly - then there will be all the other stages to get through as you pup grows up.
Kiki sleep the first night, screamed for the next two an then much better. I used to sit in he dark cuddling her until she ell asleep and then put her in her bed... you'll find what works for you.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I never left mine alone when they were tiny, I took them everywhere and let them sleep with me. I couldn't bear one minute of crying from them it was agony for me! I now have two very well adjusted dogs who go happily to daycare and kennels. If I am staying somewhere where they can't sleep in my room they just accept it. You sound like you are doing very well, we all get anxious at times don't worry!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Like Wilfiboy I never left Max alone either.....mind you I do have another dog who took over mothering duties at night, but even so where I go, Max comes. However he knows he is not allowed in the treatment room, or the piano room and will happily wait for me to be free. It's taken a while to get to this stage mind you! My best advice, is to be gentle, consistent, and most of all relax.....it's really not that vital that you do everything by the book. M


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

You sound like you're doing just fine 

Am marking my place to come back to this in three weeks time when I'm having the same panic 

No one told me about the puppy diet. Quite liking that idea


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like you're doing great... I will also be doing this in 3 weeks. For the second time


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for you kind words and words of encouragement. It is so nice to no that i am not the only one struggling. You will be happy to no that we had a wonderful day yesterday. My mum came round with her border collie Logan and we had a lovely day in the sunshine. Daisy was extremely unsure of him to start with he is quite a big dog so she was a little unsure. We had her in her crate when she arrived but on reflection this was the wrong thing to do. She felt threatened and when Logan went to the crate be barked and grumbled. But when we let her out it took her around 30 mins for her to finally go up to Logan and brave the big scary dog... when she finally came away from Daddy's legs. That was it then one sniff of each other they were off. running round the garden... sharing toys. Logan was so good with her. she was jumping up at him, running and knocking his legs... steeling his toys. He just took it in his stride. He was great and so was she. She did get told off once when he has had enough and she settled down straight away. 

It was so great to see her having so much fun so today she is having a puppy party. She has 5 friends coming around. 2 pugs, 1 jack russell, 1 labrador, 1 border collie and a 3 year old. Let the mayhem commence. I must be mental. 

She slept really well last night too... well she was exhausted. She cried for about 5 mins and then she was zonked. Lets hope she get tired out again today and she does the same. 

She also has a great session on her lead. With a lot of encouragement she walked around the garden well with some encouragement of ham. And again today she did the same. 

She also only had one accident yesterday that could be because we were outside alot but still extremely proud. 

Our biggest worry now is the car. She hates it... she shakes constantly and her tail is between her legs... but next weekend we have an hour journey to do with her so i am planning to take her out in the car little and often. hopefully 2 times a day then followed by lots of play time in the garden. 

Right better go and get ready for the puppy party! HELP!

PS You are all such fantastic help this forum has helped me for being a worrying wreck!


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh also if anyone is in the NW and wants to meet for some Cockapoo socialisation i think it would be great!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Well done you sounds like you are doing all the right things and just knowing that we have all experienced these puppy days and can give you advice will help you through

Regarding sleeping in beds - Darcie has her bed in the kitchen but only really goes in it at bedtime or when we are cooking tea she will lay in it so she can see us but most of the time if we are in the living room she will be snoozing on the sofa or if we are upstairs she will lay on the carpet or our bed so dont worry if Daisy doesnt go in her bed much only at night time x


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

*Daisy kisses for her Mummy*


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where abouts are you Polly x


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh she's adorable. And I love your glasses frame.

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Where abouts are you Polly x


We are in manchester Unsworth Nr Bury


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like she's getting lots of great socialisation! She's lovely!


----------

